# Starlogic Monitor Driver



## teezonn (Oct 25, 2005)

I am looking for a driver for a starlogic monitor 1772ED for windows 98. Can anyone tell me where to find it? :4-dontkno


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

Apparently, there is no main website for you to download drivers from.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Resolution said:


> Apparently, there is no main website for you to download drivers from.


I found the same thing and a lot of others looking for them also.  
Need to see if they can find out who actually made the moniter.


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

It's a company called "Four Star Group", but they don't have a website either. What a joke...  

This is why I try to buy from at least half-way decent manufacturers.

Edit: I just found this... 

http://www.driverguide.com/boards/monitors9/127.html

Apparently, you will have to try a driver from http://www.medionusa.com/


----------



## sportyk1 (Oct 31, 2006)

:wave: I have had my Starlogic for about 3 years and all though I do love it..this is the third one. Sent in the first one and they "fixed" it.........not...... sent it back in and they finally sent a new one. If you need a monitor and don't have a spare you are in trouble! They are terribly slow.
The phone #s I have are 800-639-3803, and 216-514-0980. Name is Todd Parsons. Hope this helps someone!
Sportyk1


----------

